# Learning Druidic



## atomn (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey all,
I'm pretty sure a similar question has been asked here before, but I'll ask again.  Is there any way to learn the secret Druidic language besides taking a level of Druid?  

I ask because I'm developing a diviner wizard (eventually going into the Loremaster PrC), who is only concerned with learning information.  A good deal of the information he'll gather is normal and ancient lore, but he also focusses on learning info/secrets of other people.  Ideally I'd like to see both PCs and NPCs coming to him when they need info on foes, situations, etc.  Sort of an information broker.  

Because of that, I imagine him with rooms full of books which dictate what he's learned.  And a perfect way to keep the info secret in case it fell into the wrong hands would  be by chronicling everything in Druidic.  But it's not worth taking a level of Druid just for that bit of kitsch.  

So, any ways around that level of Druid?  Or is there a way to get an equivalent result without using Druidic?  Perhaps a different extremely rare language?
Thanks for the insight!


----------



## mikebr99 (Aug 16, 2006)

atomn said:
			
		

> Hey all,
> I'm pretty sure a similar question has been asked here before, but I'll ask again.  Is there any way to learn the secret Druidic language besides taking a level of Druid?
> 
> I ask because I'm developing a diviner wizard (eventually going into the Loremaster PrC), who is only concerned with learning information.  A good deal of the information he'll gather is normal and ancient lore, but he also focusses on learning info/secrets of other people.  Ideally I'd like to see both PCs and NPCs coming to him when they need info on foes, situations, etc.  Sort of an information broker.
> ...



I imagine an ex-druid... a Blighter... would have no qualms about teaching a non-Druid the forbidden language.

YMMV

Mike


----------



## wmasters (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm not 100%, but I think the answer is that you need the level of Druid to speak Druidic. I've got a character in Arcanis who's a linguist (and also heading towards a loremaster) and Druidic is the only language on the normal list that I can't speak, so I'd be interested in knowing if it is doable. 

Chronicalling everything in an obscure language sounds like a reasonable means of doing it, although there'll always be someone else out there that can translate it. There's spell protection you can use to, like secret page or sepia snake sigil. The other option is possibly to hide the entire room behind a secret door etc and have another library of not-secret books.


----------



## atomn (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, that's what I figured.  Thanks for the suggestions though, they're good ones!  I especially like the secret room.  It'd be really cool to have a fake secret library full of false compiled info.  Noone would be too likely to search for the real secret library if they already thought they found it!


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 16, 2006)

To learn druidic you just need a druid willing to lose their powers. In my own game not teaching others druidic is backed up by a life oath, so to Atone for that violation the cost is great. Though it seems some posters do not appreciate that concept.

How far will your Druids go to keep their language secret? 
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=112589

_A druid also knows Druidic, a secret language *known only *to druids, which she learns upon becoming a 1st-level druid. Druidic is a free language for a druid; that is, she knows it in addition to her regular allotment of languages and it doesn’t take up a language slot. Druids are forbidden to teach this language to nondruids.

Druidic has its own alphabet.

Ex-Druids
A druid who ceases to revere nature, changes to a prohibited alignment, or teaches the Druidic language to a nondruid loses all spells and druid abilities (including her animal companion, but not including weapon, armor, and shield proficiencies). She cannot thereafter gain levels as a druid until she atones (see the atonement spell description)._

What do your druids do when outsiders learn the language from another druid?

Mine, if the druid who taught wants Atonement, the teacher needs to kill the learner and take proper steps to prevent raising from the dead, typicly by burning the learner in a wicker man and scattering the ashes. If other druids have to involve themselves to set matters right both teacher and learner are going to roast.


----------



## FrostedMini1337 (Aug 16, 2006)

You're taking loremaster, you gain new languages.

Bonus Languages: A loremaster can choose *any* new language at 4th and 8th level.

Also note that Applicable Knowledge Secret says you gain Any One Feat, it doesn't say you have to meet the prerequisites.  Browse the epic ones.

Edit: Forgot I was on the internet, that last one is a joke (for the most part)


----------



## Dracomeander (Aug 16, 2006)

The only way I know for a character to learn Druidic is to gain a level as a druid.

But that wouldn't accomplish what you are trying to do if you are wanting a language to keep information in for your character alone. 

For what you want, you should talk with your GM about the possiblity of spending skill points to develope your character's own shorthand language for your character's notes.

There are researchers in the real world who have their own shorthand. It would not be beyond the realm of believability for a character such as yours who is so focused on research and note taking to do the same.


----------



## Goldmoon (Aug 16, 2006)

Perhaps some sort of _charm_ spell.....


----------



## mikebr99 (Aug 16, 2006)

FrostedMini1337 said:
			
		

> You're taking loremaster, you gain new languages.
> 
> Bonus Languages: A loremaster can choose *any* new language at 4th and 8th level.
> 
> ...



I hope that was a joke... it would specifically state that you didn't have to meet the prerequisites... if that was the intent.

Mike


----------



## frankthedm (Aug 16, 2006)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> The only way I know for a character to learn Druidic is to gain a level as a druid.



The Druid class specifies teaching the language to a non druid is possible. It is even listed as a way to become an Ex-Druid.


----------



## Question (Aug 16, 2006)

In theory couldnt one spy upon a new druidic initiate as he/she learns the language? I mean with magic there are tons of way this could be done.


----------



## atomn (Aug 16, 2006)

Dracomeander said:
			
		

> But that wouldn't accomplish what you are trying to do if you are wanting a language to keep information in for your character alone.




Yeah, but it would go much further than if I wrote it in any of the regular bonus languages.


----------



## atomn (Aug 16, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> In theory couldnt one spy upon a new druidic initiate as he/she learns the language? I mean with magic there are tons of way this could be done.




Ah, I like that idea!  Definitely not right off of the bat.  But once my character got more powerful and thirstier for knowledge, that sort of spying could be a neat side project.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Aug 16, 2006)

Ignoring the whole druidic language thing: I have a better idea.

You want to learn druidic so your lore won't fall into the wrong hands. It doesn't prevent an evil druid translating it.

Instead, create a cypher. Obfuscate your writings, encrypt it. Then you're the only one who can translate it. No druid or wizard knows your own personal language. They'd have to decypher it, which, depending on the ingeniousness of your code, should be a lot more difficult than to hire a druid to translate these texts that have certainly not been written by a druid.


----------



## atomn (Aug 16, 2006)

Good idea, Kae'Yoss!  Are there rules for that or would it just be something I'd pitch to my GM?


----------



## Darren Ravenshaw (Aug 16, 2006)

In Complete Adventurer they list that you can use Decipher Script to create a private Cipher, along with the rule for how it works.


----------



## Bad Paper (Aug 16, 2006)

This is mostly flavor, but...

...the Druidic language likely does not have the vocabulary and grammatical structure to support the arcane world.  The saying goes that Eskimos have thirty words for snow.

Druidic probably has that many for snow, but for arcane stuff, Druidic probably uses the same umbrella term for such widely variant concepts as _magic missile_ and _golem_.  In the same vein, arcana likely refers to natural-world stuff with handwaving and calls all those plants and animals "creatures."  I do not think Druidic is an appropriate language to describe arcana.  This loremaster's version of Druidic will probably carry a lot of cognates, making it rather easier for a spy to decipher his work.

I would go for the create-your-own-cipher rules.  Maybe whip up a fat _limited wish_ to create a code with a DC of like 50 or something.  Try putting spell resistance on the text to resist attempts at _comprehend languages_.


----------



## Tessarael (Aug 17, 2006)

Our DM allowed a take 20 on the Decipher Script roll to create a cipher, providing twenty times the time was taken (20 weeks in total I think). It seems quite reasonable for someone who is absolutely paranoid about others reading their stuff. 

Note that someone with Decipher Script or Comprehend Languages could still read Druidic.


----------



## Allegro (Aug 17, 2006)

If druids don't want their languages learnt by any nondruids they need to be very careful not to speak in druidic in front of anybody.  Any PC with 15+ ranks in languages would be a gifted linguistic sponge and likely be able learn another language with relative ease.  The exception to this is the druidic language itself is magical in nature and requires the ability to cast first level druidic spells.  Following this line of reasoning the ability to speak druidic could possibly be suppressed in an antimagic field.  Another possible reason nobody else speaks druidic is that druids kill anybody they find speaking the language or the language is ludicrous and humiliating and consists of baboon squeals and lice picking.


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Aug 17, 2006)

I don't think that you can easily pick up druidic, especially if the druids aren't trying to teach you are be understood by you. They won't point to their bow when speaking the druidic word for bow, and so on.


----------



## smittythesmith (Aug 20, 2015)

If you have a character with UMD (use magic device) you can cast a scroll of Awaken and there is a good chance that the awakened animal (or plant) will know druidic.


----------



## Li Shenron (Aug 25, 2015)

atomn said:


> Hey all,
> I'm pretty sure a similar question has been asked here before, but I'll ask again.  Is there any way to learn the secret Druidic language besides taking a level of Druid?
> 
> I ask because I'm developing a diviner wizard (eventually going into the Loremaster PrC), who is only concerned with learning information.  A good deal of the information he'll gather is normal and ancient lore, but he also focusses on learning info/secrets of other people.  Ideally I'd like to see both PCs and NPCs coming to him when they need info on foes, situations, etc.  Sort of an information broker.
> ...




It depends on how 'special' you want the Druidic language to be in your fantasy world.

I totally expect that a lot of DMs just don't care, and would treat Druidic (and Thieves' Cant) as 'just another language', yawn... Get the proficiency in the same way as any other, e.g. as part of your background, with the Linguist feat, or just plain swap one known language with that.

On the other hand, secret languages can be more cool, but then you have to enforce the secrecy by restricting access to them.

My idea here is that you don't need to use Druidic at all. All you need is _any one_ secret language. So instead of spoiling the existing Druidic language, make up you character's own secret code, let it cost exactly one language proficiency, and it will be even safer for your purpose since nobody else knows it.


----------



## Dioltach (Aug 25, 2015)

I believe the correct adjective for "Druid" is "Druish".


----------



## Wednesday Boy (Aug 25, 2015)

Heh.  I've long since ditched that profile and 3rd Edition and never actually played that character.  But thanks for the thoughts and replies anyway!


----------



## smittythesmith (May 9, 2017)

There is also the Druidic Decoder feat: Prerequisites: Linguistics 1 rank, cannot be a druid.

Benefit: You gain a +5 bonus on Linguistics checks made to decipher writings in the Druidic language. If you have 10 or more ranks in Linguistics, add Druidic to the list of bonus languages available to you.

http://www.d20pfsrd.com/feats/general-feats/druidic-decoder/


----------



## Rebel7284 (May 10, 2017)

I have researched this topic extensively, and there are two ways that I know of that don't involve making a druid fall:

1. Hellbred: Fiendish Codex II pg. 78 know the languages that they knew in their last life.  Just say that they were a druid in their last life.  
2.  Shad from Planescape 3.5 update can select Druidic as a language upon character creation.  3.5 Update can be found here: http://mimir.planewalker.com/sites/default/files/chapter2.pdf


----------

